# I need major help finding a classical piece



## love2dance119 (Jul 19, 2010)

So, i'm a dancer 
Ballet, Jazz, Tap, HipHop, Lyrical, Contemporary, Pointe. 
And i'm doing a dance about obsessions, and mine is 'an artist obsessed with his work' I need a song that reminds you of paintings, like softer songs, for a Contemporary piece (google contemporary if you need further description then what i'm about to give)

Contemporary dance is a style that is really connected, and on the floor and you really have to get loose and focus completely on what your doing. All the moves are broken down into little pieces, so it's really percised. Here is a performer performing a Contemporary piece.











Thanks for any of your help

<3,
Marissa

P.S. Nice to meet you all I came here to find classical pieces for my ballet, pointe, contemporary/lyrical solos


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

hi, marissa. 
paintings? search for 'pictures at an exhibition' by mussorgsky and 'Studies (7) on Themes of Paul Klee' by Gunther Schuller.
each composition is broken up into smaller sections representing paintings. 

dj


----------



## love2dance119 (Jul 19, 2010)

*Thanks!*

OMG! Exactly what i was looking for!!!!!! This is going to be a great dance


----------

